
Apache Airflow Summit: Virtual Conference on Python-based workflow scheduler - aeontech
https://airflowsummit.org/
======
aeontech
Apache Airflow is a platform created by the community to programmatically
author, schedule and monitor workflows as DAG in Python. Originating at
AirBnB, it is now an Apache project used by hundreds of projects around the
world.

[https://airflow.apache.org/](https://airflow.apache.org/)

